# white line bruise?



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like a bruise to me. very strange hoof wall. it looks really thin, then almost not there on the right side.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks like a sole bruise to me. The white line looks like it's a liitle farther out towards the hoof wall, but it's hard to tell from a picture. It looks like he barely has any hoof wall, and the toe is rounded in a way that has him walking directly on the sole right there without much support from the hoof wall. I'd let the wall grow down a bit, or that spot is going to continue bruising.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, that's old bruising of the white line. Could be old trauma in the form of banging on a stall wall, or from an improper trim or excess wall. It's probably old inflammation, though, so is not the worst thing I see in the pics.

However, if I may pick at the trim...

The walls have been over thinned, and are too short at the toe, and could lead to some solar bruising, esp on icy ground, so I would back off of cutting it so short, and work more on a good bevel instead.

The notch at the quarter, I have to pick at the heel height, it's too tall, and the plane it's on is not matching the coffin bone, so would need a bevel, as well. 

I hope that helps in future trims, it's not meant as an attack on whoever is trimming the horse, I just see room for improvement.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

He's had that bruise there since I was given him. I've been wondering if that's what it was.

Yes please pick at the trim as much as possible. Matter of fact if you want to help me I'll get pictures of all four hooves and you can give me advice on em all. I would be grateful for advice. I'm gonna order pete rameys dvd tomorrow so I know what I'm doing for sure. I gotta say that I did the trim with a rasp. I followed the "do trim" article from this site. Barefoot for Soundness I suppose this is what confused me, "*The pink line shows about how steep your rasp cut should be. Where the "white line" is tight, you will rasp as far as its outer edge. Where the "white line" is stretched, you will continue to the edge of the sole. "*

So what I did was rasp at a 45 degree angle back to the white line and then rolled the toe. From looking at the pics on that site in that do trim link it looked to me that the hoof wall was shorter than the sole. But from looking at my pictures it does look like I did it wrong.

I'm definately ordering that dvd tomorrow. I wanna be able to do it myself and I wanna know how to do it right. I just thought I did do it right though. I've been studying up on it quite a bit. I feel real sheepish now. But more so cus I hope that I'm not causing my horse lots of unnecessary pain. He was walking around fine for the first few days after trimming him. I trimmed him on thursday and I saw him limp a little bit this morning for the first time. I guess I just need to do more studying. I'm kinda regretting for doing it. I should of ordered that dvd first and then done the trim this week or later.

But if you're willing to help me I'll get more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm feeling really regretfull for doing that. I hope I haven't caused him more damage than he had. I'm going for a barefoot hoof so he can be as healthy as possible, not to hurt him. Would hoof boots help? That's kinda a question I already know an answer to. I just need to find the proper size cus his left front is the flared foot and it requires a different size. I'll have to check the local shops to see if I can find the proper size if not I'll go to the internet. Also is it suggested to get boots for the backs? At first I thought it was customary for all four hooves, but as I learn most people only use em on the fronts. It seems that the fronts are typically the only hooves that need em.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

The trim from the top method is what you are referring to on Barefoot for Soundness, correct? I really dont' like that method, as it promotes excess thinning of the wall. I think if someone had a lot of experience trimming a different way first, they could do alright with it, but personally, I don't see as many good results from it.

If you address the flares on the bottom by a good bevel, the top apperance isn't as important, as that will grow down and out, if you are beveling correctly, though it's okay to take SOME of the flare off the top, you don't want to thin the wall in most cases. 

The white line doesn't look so stretched as it just has old inflammation, so a good bevel is probably the most you need. In most cases, you don't want to take the wall so short, or thin. The sole is more likely to be bruised and the hoof needs the protective shell the wall provides from the top to keep out infections and just a general protection of the inner structures. Right now, the heel needs to be brought down and balanced with the other side, the left alone for the toe wall to come back in. If you can get some foam pads (see my website if you need help locating some) and until you get your boots, duct tape some pads on, if your horse seems sore. 

The quarter crack looks like it's more likely harboring a fungal infection, that won't go away no matter how you trim without some treatment (clean trax, white lightening or ACV soaks).

WIsh I were close to you, I can help you get the right boots to fit, and most of EasyCare boots come separatly, so you can order the individual sizes you need.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't get any pictures posted yesterday cus I was driving driving driving. I drove a ways to purchase a pair of comfort pads and a pair of boots. I bought some easyboots and a pair of medium density 6mm comfort pads. I took some pictures around noon and then put him in his boots with the pads. I also noticed that when I would try to get him to lift his right front hoof he hesitates and really doesn't want to lift it for me. Any other one of his hooves and he doesn't hesitate, they'll come right off the ground into my hand. So anyhow it got me to thinking that his left front must be in pain and that's the hoof with flare. When the farrier came out 5 weeks ago she said he didn't have thrush. I was told that if he did have thrush you could smell it as a rotten smell. Well I gave his left hoof a whiff and it's a stinkin, so I'm pretty sure he has thrush now. I've purchased a gallon of apple cider vinegar and neosporin and foot cream I just couldn't find the special tipped syringe. But anyhow I'm gonna go treat his thrush with some acv soaks and then apply the ointment and I'll be back to post pictures of his hooves.

Also as I'm remembering on one of his hooves the very tip of his frog is just hanging by a thread. It's just a large chunk sitting there that can be folded away and be put back. I didn't try to pull it off cus it wasn't just a layer but the whole thickness of the frog. It looked like some frog was growing underneath though. Should I be cutting this peice of frog off, or just let it fall off itself?

I may also post the pictures in a new thread to see if we can get something going for people that wanna trim their own hooves using a barefoot trim so we can have a place that all can learn. I don't know if it will take though it would probably need to be a sticky so that it would stay at the top where people could see it and post into it when they have questions and wanting critique of what to do.


----------

